# Rick Ross' Song Entitled "Holy Ghost"



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Lyrics to “Holy Ghost” by Rick Ross feat. Diddy*

[Hook : Rick Ross]
They say I’m gettin’ money, must be illuminati
*Talking to the Holy Ghost, in my Bugatti*
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in (x2)

[Verse 1 : Rick Ross]
Lord knows, that boy done been about it
Lord knows, that boy’ll catch a body
Phone ringing, gotta be the Mexicans
Phone ringing, gotta be the Mexicans
*Being dead broke is the root of all evil*
Get money, my n****, do good with your people
I got the calico, I got the dynamite
They wanna do it big? Pick a time tonight
Back to these b****** following my timeline
Back to these c******* following my timeline
Got the phone tapped, I think I’m being followed
*Touch him with the Holy Ghost, can you hear me Father?*

[Diddy]
*Father, please protect me from brokeness*
And b***** a** n*****, B**** a** b****** too
(Keep ‘em away. Amen.)

[Hook : Rick Ross]
They say I’m gettin’ money, must be illuminati
*Talking to the Holy Ghost, in my Bugatti*
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in
They say I’m gettin’ money, must be illuminati
*Talking to the Holy Ghost, in my Ferrari*
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in

[Verse 2 : Rick Ross]
Work! That’s all my n***** workin’ with
Work! That’s all my n***** lurkin’ with
My teacher told me that I was a piece of ****
Seen her the other day driving a piece of ****
Work! Exactly what I’m screamin’ **
Certified, 8 digit n****, triple beamin’ **
*You talkin’ to the Holy Ghost*
I’m smokin’ ’til I overdose
When I **** she let the ***** soak
Even my lawyer be askin is it dope
Never break the code shock me with a million votes
*I’m forever dope, touched by the Holy Ghost*

[Diddy]
You see, they hate what they don’t understand
*Father, forgive them*
*For they know not what they do*

[Hook : Rick Ross]
They say I’m gettin’ money, must be illuminati
*Talking to the Holy Ghost, in my Bugatti*
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in
He knockin’ on the do’ don’t let the devil in


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 12, 2012)

these people are so bold with their nonsense


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 12, 2012)

Blasphemous!! They have been made blind by the god of this world.  Insulting the Living God who gave them life and breath.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## runwaydream (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm sorry. i'm kind of slow. which part was an insult?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 12, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> i'm sorry. i'm kind of slow. which part was an insult?


 
This part....*"Being dead broke is the root of all evil"*

This is the scripture they are twisting:

*"For the love of money is the root of all evil*: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows." 1 Tim 6:10


----------



## prettynatural (Jan 12, 2012)

Every word. They are not proclaiming God just their lusts and riches. The root of evil is being broke. Nah, they are wrong in everyway. No respect or reverence for the Lord. Cursing, I can go on.

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 12, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> This part....*"Being dead broke is the root of all evil"*
> 
> This is the scripture they are twisting:
> 
> *"For the love of money is the root of all evil*: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows." 1 Tim 6:10





prettynatural said:


> Every word. They are not proclaiming God just their lusts and riches. The root of evil is being broke. Nah, they are wrong in everyway. No respect or reverence for the Lord. Cursing, I can go on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400




i see what ya'll are saying. but maybe you're not looking at it in the way he may have meant it. being broke CAN be the root of evil when you think about it. when you are broke, you are forced to go w.o a lot of things others may find basic. like food, housing, transportation, etc. 

when ppl don't have these things, or don't have enough of it, they become desperate and do things they typically wouldn't do. think about how crime goes on the rise in times of economic recessions and such. 

for example, remember how before the economy got so bad we used to be able to pump our gas THEN pay? but after the recession hit so many ppl and they couldn't afford something as basic as gasoline for their car, the number of ppl stealing gasoline skyrocketed. basically, desperate times calls for desperate measures. 

imo, out of brokeness stems theft, robbery, envy, jealousy, murder, assault, etc. 

i'm just trying to point out a different view and maybe some can look past the surface of what he's saying and see what he's REALLY trying to say.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 12, 2012)

Nawl...they know what they're doing. If you look deeper, you will see exactly who is influencing it. It is the one that was in the garden twisting God's Word. It is the one who said " I will be like the Most High..."


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jan 12, 2012)

How....what?....why in the world...?

sent from the nebula quadrant 2-4-niner-foxtrot....home of misspellings....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 12, 2012)

Its not surprising many believe they are God and love to appear spiritual but you can't when you degrade your own women and use such filthy propaganda methods to advocate for evil and lust.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

I knowwwww Y'all not takin Rick Ross of all rappers seriously...

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 13, 2012)

I had this song on my phone but it got erased. Actually all my songs did yesterday . But anywho no comment on this. I'll have a talk with him when I get home.


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 13, 2012)

This song wont offend some people because alot of people don't know what the Holy Ghost is and how precious it is to the believer and to God.


The fact that the Holy Ghost is mentioned in a song which such filth is blasphemy...


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 13, 2012)

Who is suprised? He is doing what he is supposed to be doing.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 13, 2012)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> Who is suprised? He is doing what he is supposed to be doing.



Detroit2Dallas - You are soo right... After Shawn Carter and how he decided to forever link/blaspheme the Lord's name ~ I guess this really shouldn't come as a shock.  Sad nonetheless though


----------



## Missy25 (Jan 13, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Its not surprising many believe they are God and love to appear spiritual but you can't when you degrade your own women and use such filthy propaganda methods to advocate for evil and lust.



ITA

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## joy2day (Jan 13, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> i'm sorry. i'm kind of slow. which part was an insult?


 
First of all, no one talking to the One, True, Living God (Holy Ghost is His Spirit), would ever be able to degrade himself, and other men and women the way that the song does. This is sheer blasphemy, and If people can't automatically see that, this makes me really, really sad.

The enemy is infiltrating people's minds with this garbage. So now, people walking around with "ill gotten gain" are getting the notion from this fool that you can get your money any way you get it, and be in "harmony" with the Holy Spirit. The devil is a liar!

What they fail to realize is they are serving a spirit. But ain't nothing Holy about it.


----------



## Missy25 (Jan 13, 2012)

lilanie said:


> Detroit2Dallas - You are soo right... After Shawn Carter and how he decided to forever link/blaspheme the Lord's name ~ I guess this really shouldn't come as a shock.  Sad nonetheless though



Right, even though it's common practice it is still heartbreaking.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

joy2day said:


> First of all, no one talking to the One, True, Living God (Holy Ghost is His Spirit), would ever be able to degrade himself, and other men and women the way that the song does. This is sheer blasphemy, and If people can't automatically see that, this makes me really, really sad.
> 
> The enemy is infiltrating people's minds with this garbage. So now, people walking around with "ill gotten gain" are getting the notion from this fool that you can get your money any way you get it, and be in "harmony" with the Holy Spirit. The devil is a liar!
> 
> What they fail to realize is they are serving a spirit. But ain't nothing Holy about it.



 @ "ill gotten gain" SMH 
It's hard to analyze this situation when you don't understand it. Basic assumptions are being made here which are quite understandable, but yall are taking Rick Ross more seriously than his fans. This is a poor example of a valid point you're trying to prove. Maybe Lil Wayne, but not Rick. Please. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## joy2day (Jan 13, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> @ "ill gotten gain" SMH
> It's hard to analyze this situation when you don't understand it. Basic assumptions are being made here which are quite understandable, *but yall are taking Rick Ross more seriously than his fans*. This is a poor example of a valid point you're trying to prove. Maybe Lil Wayne, but not Rick. Please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
The enemy is cunning love. And really, without the Lord, satan is nothing to play with. Don't think for one nanosecond that anything put out into the airwaves by the enemy is wasted. How do you know how seriously people take him? I don't know anything about this guy, but the mere fact that he has "fans" as you state, is enough for me.

You are free to laugh and make light of the "song," but seriously, It ain't even funny. We are as a Body of Believers have become far to complacent, then when people decide to speak up, this type of commentary follows. You are welcome to your opinion.

We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

joy2day said:


> The enemy is cunning love. And really, without the Lord, satan is nothing to play with. Don't think for one nanosecond that anything put out into the airwaves by the enemy is wasted. How do you know how seriously people take him? I don't know anything about this guy, but the mere fact that he has "fans" as you state, is enough for me.
> 
> You are free to laugh and make light of the "song," but seriously, It ain't even funny. We are as a Body of Believers have become far to complacent, then when people decide to speak up, this type of commentary follows. You are welcome to your opinion.
> 
> We'll agree to disagree.



I'm making light of the artist, actually. Sure evil words fall on naïve ears. Somebody somewhere is drinking Kool-Aid as we speak. However, as I stated in other threads, when responding to responses to others, it is important to read the chain of responses from the beginning to avoid miscommunication. My response to the quoted post was regarding those with ill-gotten gains. Speaking for the drug dealers past and present I know personally, they are NOT taking this in from a corrections officer.  

It's important to know something about a person on which you're passing judgement. Rick Ross is no cause for concern. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 13, 2012)

This song is SCARY! Reading those words made me feel uneasy! Blasphemy against the Holy Ghost is an unforgivable sin according to the Word  I was reading an article that was clarifying what blaspheming the Holy Ghost truly means and it made a lot of sense to me- attributing things of the devil to the Holy Spirit (or vice versa) is blasphemy and considered an unforgivable act...this whole saga is just sad! All for a song or a hook? For his sake, I hope this was spoken out of ignorance and not a deliberate action 

Here is the link to the article if you want to check it out:
http://www.tgm.org/Blasphemy.htm


----------



## joy2day (Jan 13, 2012)

"I'm making light of the artist, actually. Sure evil words fall on naïve ears. Somebody somewhere is drinking Kool-Aid as we speak. However, as I stated in other threads, when responding to responses to others, it is important to read the chain of responses from the beginning to avoid miscommunication. My response to the quoted post was regarding those with ill-gotten gains. Speaking for the drug dealers past and present I know personally, they are NOT taking this in from a corrections officer.  

It's important to know something about a person on which you're passing judgement. Rick Ross is no cause for concern." 



This guy being a former corrections officer means ABSOLUTELY nothing, evil will produce more evil. You fail to realize that this is a *spiritual* problem, it has absolutely nothing to do with who people portray themselves to be in the natural. And yea, a thug on the street will hear this song and it will influence him on a spiritual level that even he himself is not aware of. Kids will listen to this crap and be negatively influenced. 

I haven't miscommunicated anything. I meant every word I said. For you to say that this guy/this song is no cause for concern absolutely amazes me.

I really fail to see what you have such a problem with, frankly you seem to be passing more judgement than you accuse me of, but like I said, we don't agree, and I am done.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

joy2day said:


> "I'm making light of the artist, actually. Sure evil words fall on naïve ears. Somebody somewhere is drinking Kool-Aid as we speak. However, as I stated in other threads, when responding to responses to others, it is important to read the chain of responses from the beginning to avoid miscommunication. My response to the quoted post was regarding those with ill-gotten gains. Speaking for the drug dealers past and present I know personally, they are NOT taking this in from a corrections officer.
> 
> It's important to know something about a person on which you're passing judgement. Rick Ross is no cause for concern."
> 
> ...




There's another miscommunication right there. That makes 2. I made it clear that my references were to the artist and not the song. Yet you rearrange words how you see fit. 

There's another. 3 miscommunications. I made no mention of thugs. 

The above is exactly what I have a problem with. 

Him being a former CO means a lot. Album sales reflect the size of your audience and that is a small number. There are more pressing spiritual issues than Rick Ross. Talk about Kanye West. Somebody with an actual audience. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## lilanie (Jan 13, 2012)

and because he draws a pension from the state of Florida as a former CO means what?

There are CO's here in California that are more connected than than the person he named himself after (the real freeway Ricky Ross), are you kidding me?  Florida is an East Coast Cali when it comes to *corrupt/seemingly innocent* corrections officers... And I do not paint a blanket statement over law enforcement - just to ensure that is clear.

His past occupation has no bearing on whether or not he has creditability as a drug dealer, today (or in the recent past).  The Mafia in NY and Chicago had all aspects of city government and private industry on lock... A fact that is undeniable.

Let's not get stuck on album sales and such ~ just because people aren't buying his music does not mean they aren't listening to it... One doesn't have as much to do with the other... anyone with an internet connection can go to youtube and listen to the uploaded song...

Back to the topic ~ unfortunately he is sowing a seed that he may not be able to untangle himself from...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 13, 2012)

Rapping about doing 8 years and not having a criminal record is confirmation. 
Actual drug dealers outing you as a CO is confirmation. 
On both ends of the argument, he's a joke. Now I'm done cause this is  not worth 3 pages. 
ETA: and please unbold the bugattis an ferraris. I can't take it. 
Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 13, 2012)

If just one person listens then he has and audience all be it small, but still an audience ...




JeterCrazed said:


> There's another miscommunication right there. That makes 2. I made it clear that my references were to the artist and not the song. Yet you rearrange words how you see fit.
> 
> There's another. 3 miscommunications. I made no mention of thugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 13, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Rapping about doing 8 years and not having a criminal record is confirmation.
> Actual drug dealers outing you as a CO is confirmation.
> On both ends of the argument, he's a joke. Now I'm done cause this is not worth 3 pages.
> ETA: *and please unbold the bugattis an ferraris. I can't take it*.
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## lilanie (Jan 13, 2012)

all this extra going in circles reminds me that the enemy is hard at work y'all... Distractions distractions distractions.

We must be doing something right ~ the detractors/distractors are coming out the woodwork!


----------



## humility1990 (Jan 14, 2012)

There is a demonic agenda in the world we live in. It has pervaded our society. As it was in the days of Noah so it will be at the coming of the Son of man. (Matthew 24:37). It's a disgusting song and it saddens me that anyone professing to be a christian would take it lightly.


----------

